# Chopin Nocturnes/Tchaik & Mendelssohn Violin Concerto



## OboeKnight

Hey guys. I'm going to be making a purchase of Chopin's Nocturnes. I have no idea about who the great performers of these pieces are because piano is not my usual interest. What are the most passionate recordings of these works? Hopefully I can buy a collection of all of them?

Also, violin is not my usual area of interest but I need to buy recordings of the Tchaik in D Major and Mendelssohn in E minor. I'd like suggestions for these purchases as well.

Thanks!


----------



## ptr

If this is Your first Chopin Nocturnes try something modern like Angela Hewitt on Hyperion, Rubinistein (RCA) has recorded all of them to and would be my alternate choice (Maybe Claudio Arrau on Philips as a third).

For M&T Concertos, if You are bold and must have them on the same CD, go for Heifetz (RCA), or if You need something modern with both together Kyung Wha Chung (Decca), If it is OK to split them, I just love David Oistrakh for *T* on DG Originals (wich will get You al lot of other Violin Candy!) and Yehudi Menuhin for *M* on EMI Great Recordings of the Century (with Beethovens VC)!

And of course there are a host of others to consider, but this is somewhere to start!

/ptr


----------



## Bone

Isaac Stern has a wonderful Mendelssohn/Tchaikovsky combo with Philly (in many ways, still my favorite recording of e minor). Ivan Moravec was my first Nocturne purchase: nothing too wild, nothing too conservative - but not bland at all.


----------



## KenOC

Re the Nocturnes, here's a startlingly unfashionable recommendation: Rubinstein. You can get them separately or as part of a bargain-priced 11-disc set.

http://www.amazon.com/Chopin-Collec...2&sr=1-3&keywords=chopin+nocturnes+rubinstein

(added: I see ptr already mentioned these...)


----------



## Vaneyes

Chopin Nocturnes - Barenboim, Feltsman.

Mendelssohn VC - Lin/MTT.

Tchaikovsky VC - Repin/Gergiev.


----------



## Ukko

For the nocturnes, Weissenberg _and_ Earl Wild. Weissenberg takes them out of the parlor; Wild was the last Romantic virtuoso pianist.

For the concertos, _ptr_'s recommendation of Heifetz/Munch/Boston Symphony Orchestra is seconded. The Living Stereo sound is excellent; my only hedge is that if your player does SACD, listen to the Mendelssohn in stereo.


----------



## Vaneyes

Hilltroll72 said:


> For the nocturnes, Weissenberg _and_ Earl Wild. Weissenberg takes them out of the parlor; Wild was the last Romantic virtuoso pianist.
> 
> For the concertos, _ptr_'s recommendation of Heifetz/Munch/Boston Symphony Orchestra is seconded. The Living Stereo sound is excellent; my only hedge is that if your player does SACD, listen to the Mendelssohn in stereo.


I've been meaning to hear the Weissenberg, thanks for reminding. I quite enjoyed some of his irreverential Debussy on RCA. I wouldn't/don't make this my first-listens, but they are refreshing listening changes when the circumstances allow.


----------



## kv466

I know you love this pic, Van! lol










Row, Earl, row!


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

Arthur Rubinstein or Tamas Vasary are the cream of the crop.


----------



## ptr

kv466 said:


> Row, Earl, row!


Fun pic! .. With some shameful guilt I have to admit that I have not heard this set, The Wild is always being very entertaining I'll have to put it on the wishlist!

/ptr


----------



## worov

Here are a few Nocturnes recordings.

(My subjective taste, on decreasing order):

1. Arthur Rubinstein (RCA - Arguably the best interpreter of the nocturnes, perfectly capturing the emotional and lyrical character of these pieces).

2. Claudio Arrau (Phillips – A really deep and spiritual rendering of the nocturnes, making an intriguing contrast with Rubinstein above. Highly recommended)

3. Alfred Cortot (while Rubinstein was emotional, Arrau spiritual, Cortot is poetic. No one phrases Chopin like Cortot)

4. Ignaz Friedmann (Pretty wonderful.)

5. Andrzej Wasowski (Concord Classics)

6. Ivan Moravec (WEA – some people consider this the best ever recorded set of the Nocturnes).

7. Maria João Pires (DG – Beautiful interpretations totally devoid of sentimentality)

8. Tamas Vasary (DG - Although very underrated, Vasary is one of may favourite Chopin interpreters).

On the other hand, Pollini, Ashkenazy, and Baremboin left me completely indifferent.


----------



## kv466

Not gonna say they're the best renditions of these although I feel a couple of them are. The OP, however, asked for the most passionate and these not only rank high among those but they are well worth a listen by anyone. 

Now, if we're gonna talk etudes,...Earl's are without a doubt in my mind the finest.


----------



## Op.123

The best for Mendelssohn's is definitely Heifetz with Thomas Beecham.


----------



## WJM

Chopin Nocturnes - I think Rubinstein's stereo recording is the best available. From others also Ivan Moravec. Daniel Barenboim's set is good too, maybe not as outstanding as Rubinstein's, but it contains two more non-opused works which are ommited in other sets.


----------

